# Parfois le Forum fait peur 8/



## pouppinou (11 Janvier 2020)

Malgré le ravalement et la luminosité améliorée des ruelles de ce forum, il reste parfois des endroits où l'on peut faire de mauvaises rencontres, voir se faire agresser. Je serai d'avis de mettre quelques caméras bien placées à certains coins de rue. Au cas où.







  même pas peur !


----------



## aCLR (11 Janvier 2020)

Méchant cabot !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2020)

@*pouppinou *
C'est toi le spécialiste de la caméra il me semble ?


----------



## Madalvée (11 Janvier 2020)

C'est moi qui agresse, mais franchement, quand tu vois le même sujet créé tous les jours par un nouvel inscrit et que les modérateurs ne font pas l'effort de fusionner les topics, ça fout la rage…


----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2020)

Madalvée a dit:


> C'est moi qui agresse, mais franchement, quand tu vois le même sujet créé tous les jours par un nouvel inscrit et que les modérateurs ne font pas l'effort de fusionner les topics, ça fout la rage…


Je peux te dire que je fusionne beaucoup , mais hélas certains passent a la trappe 
Désolé


----------



## pouppinou (12 Janvier 2020)

Madalvée a dit:


> C'est moi qui agresse, mais franchement, quand tu vois le même sujet créé tous les jours par un nouvel inscrit et que les modérateurs ne font pas l'effort de fusionner les topics, ça fout la rage…


J'ai mis un certain temps, voir un temps certain, avant qu'un petit led (et oui moi je suis écolo   ) s'allume dans mon petit cerveau de cabotin et me fasse comprendre ton poste cher @Madalvée, qu'au premier abord trouvais hors sujet et donc sans aucun rapport avec le thread ouvert.
Et en fait je viens de m'apercevoir que suivant comment on oriente son antenne vers les autres, parfois on filtre les ondes sur le mode "tout le monde m'en veut, tout le monde est médisant à m'encontre". Alors que moi je suis, enfin j'essaie d'être branché en mode émission sur le canal "ici le forum MacG, le cabot parle aux... gentils forumeurs, je répète le cabot parle aux gentils forumeurs, attention maintenant quelques messages personnels, le cabot est cabotin". Enfin en mode "détendu du gland" pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas 

Donc, mon cher @Madalvée je parlais des rencontres virtuelles du forum de par nos avatars et rien que par nos avatars, et pas du tout une remarque perfide de ma part sur le contenu du thread sur un jugement de personne.
Tu n'as pas du tout compris le sens "humoristique" de mon thread. Où comment vouloir d'étendre l'atmosphère peut finir par faire atomiser l'air.

Comme quoi parfois l'image qui devrait faire comprendre mieux les choses, fait finalement Pschitt voir Plouf.
Il est ici uniquement question de la rencontre dans entre taureau et un petit cabot ( @aCLR) au détour des ruelles virtuelles de notre belle citée Forum-City de la province de MacG. Rien de malveillant ou de médisant à ton encontre cher @Madalvée  Et d'agression, n'est que celle du méchant taureau agressif à l'égard d'un petit cabot comme moi (je pensais naïvement que l'image était assez parlante).

EDIT : En fait après relecture du Thread "Recherche convertisseur...", je m'aperçois que tu n'es même pas dans la discussion, donc finalement je ne comprends toujours pas ton poste et ta réaction.


----------



## iDanGener (12 Janvier 2020)

Certains chiots mettent en plus des lunettes pour augmenter la protection.


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Janvier 2020)

En ce qui concerne la protection, mon copain au milieu de l'image fera le boulot !


----------



## pouppinou (12 Janvier 2020)

iDanGener a dit:


> Certains chiots mettent en plus des lunettes pour augmenter la protection.


Tu aurais été à ma place, tu aurais eu tes lunettes toutes embuées par le souffle nasal bouillant du bestial bovidé énervé et la fuite COURAGEUSE salvatrice aurait été d'autant plus aléatoire et périlleuse  
Cabot Power à toi, ami


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Janvier 2020)

En plus d'être cabot tu es poète


----------



## Sly54 (12 Janvier 2020)

Madalvée a dit:


> C'est moi qui agresse, mais franchement, quand tu vois le même sujet créé tous les jours par un nouvel inscrit et que les modérateurs ne font pas l'effort de fusionner les topics, ça fout la rage…


Quelle blague ! Les mêmes demandes reviennent régulièrement ? Certes, et alors, ça te pose un problème particulier ?





Madalvée a dit:


> et que les modérateurs ne font pas l'effort de fusionner les topics, ça fout la rage…


Verse nous un salaire et peut être fusionnera-t-on les posts


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Quelle blague ! Les mêmes demandes reviennent régulièrement ? Certes, et alors, ça te pose un problème particulier ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je plussoie


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Janvier 2020)

Vous allez pas faire grève quand même


----------



## iDanGener (12 Janvier 2020)

Madalvée a dit:


> C'est moi qui agresse, mais franchement, quand tu vois le même sujet créé tous les jours par un nouvel inscrit


C’est pas très grave tout ça. Il y a parfois des petites différences et les gens avec moins d’expérience ne voient pas les similitudes. Aussi, il y a parfois de l’insécurité de la part du demandeur qui demande juste à être rassuré et encouragé.


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Janvier 2020)

Non c'est pas bien grave mais c'est vrai que les nouveaux membres qui s'inscrivent 
pour résoudre leur problème n'ont pas encore le réflexe de faire une recherche, et il
est vrai que le sujet en question a été souvent traité maintes fois.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Vous allez pas faire grève quand même



  

Ça me rappelle, à propos de grèves, qu'à Paris ils ont rebaptisé la RATP : "Rentre Avec Tes Pieds" 

Ta remarque serait-elle une fine allusion à : "Rouen Avec Tes Pieds" 

Petit coquin, va !


----------



## aCLR (12 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> tu es poète


Poueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet !


----------



## pouppinou (13 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Poueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet !


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2020)

Cela fait des années maintenant que Madalvée distille de façon répétitive des remarques méprisantes à l'encontre de membres nouvellement inscrits sur les forums. Parce qu'ils commettent un crime ô combien irritant pour l'ulcération d'estomac du sieur Madalvée : ils se figurent leur problème comme une nouveauté, alors qu'une recherche leur aurait démontré la parfaite banalité de leur cas de figure qui a déjà été maintes fois solutionné auparavant sur les forums.

Mais pour quelqu'un dont le Mac se retrouve planté et qui s'inscrit sur les forums pour obtenir de la rescousse, c'est souvent une première fois personnelle en terme de drame épouvant. Imperméable à l'esprit de compassion qui devrait faire le dénominateur commun des membres aguerris des forums, le sieur Madalvée s'irrite au contraire par réaction d'inconfort personnelle de voir des demandeurs d'aide à ce point émus par leur problème singulier que de n'en pas voir la banalité générique dont personne de les préviendrait si Madalvée ne se chargeait pas ironiquement de cette mission.

Ne levant jamais le plus petit doigt pour aider ces novices en difficulté, le susnommé épuise sa courte capacité d'intervention à empoisonner de ses aigreurs répétitives les fils des forums. À force d'avoir croisé sans mot dire des dizaines et des dizaines et des dizaines de fois dans les fils où j'intervenais ces insultantes et méprisantes adresses à l'égard des interlocuteurs novices, j'estime avoir le droit d'exprimer mon sentiment à mon tour. Et de dire : il est temps que cela s'arrête !


----------



## aCLR (13 Janvier 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> il est temps que cela s'arrête !



Qu'on lui coupe la tête !!!






(madame s'est assise sur pouppinou…)


----------



## hercut (13 Janvier 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Cela fait des années maintenant que Madalvée distille de façon répétitive des remarques méprisantes à l'encontre de membres nouvellement inscrits sur les forums. Parce qu'ils commettent un crime ô combien irritant pour l'ulcération d'estomac du sieur Madalvée : ils se figurent leur problème comme une nouveauté, alors qu'une recherche leur aurait démontré la parfaite banalité de leur cas de figure qui a déjà été maintes fois solutionné auparavant sur les forums.
> 
> Mais pour quelqu'un dont le Mac se retrouve planté et qui s'inscrit sur les forums pour obtenir de la rescousse, c'est souvent une première fois personnelle en terme de drame épouvant. Imperméable à l'esprit de compassion qui devrait faire le dénominateur commun des membres aguerris des forums, le sieur Madalvée s'irrite au contraire par réaction d'inconfort personnelle de voir des demandeurs d'aide à ce point émus par leur problème singulier que de n'en pas voir la banalité générique dont personne de les préviendrait si Madalvée ne se chargeait pas ironiquement de cette mission.
> 
> Ne levant jamais le plus petit doigt pour aider ces novices en difficulté, le susnommé épuise sa courte capacité d'intervention à empoisonner de ses aigreurs répétitives les fils des forums. À force d'avoir croisé sans mot dire des dizaines et des dizaines et des dizaines de fois dans les fils où j'intervenais ces insultantes et méprisantes adresses à l'égard des interlocuteurs novices, j'estime avoir le droit d'exprimer mon sentiment à mon tour. Et de dire : il est temps que cela s'arrête !



Je suis d'accord.
Je vais être franc, aujourd'hui, pour avoir côtoyé nombreux forum et en avoir délaissé autant et pourtant je ne suis donc pas novice, mais peut-être pas expert.
De créer un nouveau post devient un tourment. Est-ce que je fais bien, au bon endroit ?
Mais surtout ma question est elle bonne ? J'ai cherché, mais pas trouvé, problème de sémantique ou de langage pour exprimer ma question ?

Bref ce n’est pas normal de stresser pour poser une question, au pire un renvoie vers la question déjà posée et plop tout le monde est content ...


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ça me rappelle, à propos de grèves, qu'à Paris ils ont rebaptisé la RATP : "Rentre Avec Tes Pieds"
> 
> Ta remarque serait-elle une fine allusion à : "Rouen Avec Tes Pieds"
> 
> Petit coquin, va !


Non parce que RATP= Restes Assis T'es Payé


----------



## aCLR (13 Janvier 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> un petit led (et oui moi je suis écolo


À mon tour d'agresser, hé hé hé !

Changer ses ampoules au tungstène par des leds n'a presque rien d'écolo ! C'est juste une lumineuse idée sémantique rabâchée par l'industrie pour nous embarquer dans l'aventure écolotruc.

Un géant de l'énergie tel que _General Electrics_ ne pouvait pas suivre la courbe démographique mondiale et construire des centrales nucléaires afin d'alimenter nos ampoules au tungstène, toujours plus nombreuses, jusqu'à la nuit des temps. Il lui fallait autre chose.
Et comme ce trust maîtrisait le flux lumineux, de la production à l'illumination, il était plus simple pour lui de produire des ampoules consommant moins d'énergie que se lancer dans la constructions de nouvelles unités de production d'électricité. Il pouvait d'un coup d'un seul accoler la mention du geste écolo à ce brillant tour de passe-passe énergétique. Et nous, toujours à compter nos sous, sommes tombés dans le panneau.

Tu n'es donc pas écolo mais juste économe ! En énergie comme en pépettes, tes longues veillées à la lumière artificielle te coûtent moins chère, mon cher pouppinou. Un point c'est tout !

:mouarf: :ouaf: :ouaf:

(fin du HS)

Et comment que le forum fait peur ! 
Voilà que tel un cabot déchaîné, notre _maniaque du macos_ s'en prend à cette _charentaise malavisée_. 2020 commence bien !


----------



## Romuald (13 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> 2020 commence bien !


En 2020, 
des boules rouges, enfin !


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> À mon tour d'agresser, hé hé hé !
> Et comment que le forum fait peur !


----------



## aCLR (13 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> img​


Je bannis qui alors ?!?   



Romuald a dit:


> En 2020,
> des boules rouges, enfin !


Demande déjà la fusion automatique des messages !


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Je bannis qui alors ?!?



Ben lui, évidemment ! 

J'te jure...​


----------



## hercut (14 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> À mon tour d'agresser, hé hé hé !
> 
> Changer ses ampoules au tungstène par des leds n'a presque rien d'écolo ! C'est juste une lumineuse idée sémantique rabâchée par l'industrie pour nous embarquer dans l'aventure écolotruc.
> 
> ...



Je ne connaissais pas cette histoire, intéressant, comme toute histoire de l'industrie.
C'est donc d'une certaine manière être écolo, vu que l'idée principale est de moins consommé ...


----------



## NicoChill (14 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour à vous,

Je vais essayer de faire au plus court, mais sans aucune garantie .

Introduction : je suis MacG depuis fin 2002, suis sur Mac depuis 88 et appareils iOS depuis 2011. Et accesoirement, pour le gag, hein, même si c'est vrai (roulements de tambour) apple Teacher.

Il m'est arrivé par le passé d'être inscrit sur ce forum, de manière intermitente, du temps où il y avait un peu plus de bienveillance sur celui-ci (de mon point de vue).

Effectivement, je confirme que "poster dans le forum devient une torture". Idem dans les commentaires... S'il est vrai que certains sujets peuvent vraiment prêter à sourire (genre : "je vais m'acheter cet i-Mac ! Qu'en pensez-vous ? Ça y'est ! Je l'ai commandé !", pour finir par : "Ben en fait, je viens d'annuler ma commande car je me rends compte que je n'en n'ai pas besoin."), tout le monde n'est pas pour autant omniscient et le manque – que dis-je – l'absence totale d'indulgence aditionnée à un manque d'ampathie totale de la part de certains utilisateurs de ces services rebutent à effectuer la démarche.
Cela ne participe, à mon sens, pas plus à l'épanouissement de cette communauté qu'au droit de chacun de pouvoir exprimer librement son point de vue. Il ne fait (c'est malheureusement mon constat) que réduire encore plus nos champs d'expressions et de libertés.

J'admire la patience, la pédagogie, l'ouverture d'esprit, le dévouement de Macomaniac qui réponds jusqu'à solutionner les problèmes de personnes demandant de l'aide. Il est à la fois pompier et médecin du SAMU. Et fin psychologue .

Je regrette (et je ne semble pas être le seul) la fermeture/disparition du comptoir... un espace de liberté en moins. Ce lieu était pour moi le côté de feue "Droit de réponse" (animée dans les 80's par Michel Pollack) de ce forum ! Les "Big Lebowski",  "Drakar" et consors l' animaient avec une certaine classe – si ! si !– en bons trublions de "La Pensée Unique", tels Cavanna ou le Professeur Choron ! Un thread comme celui de "Depression, suicide, ... parlons-en" me restera en mémoire pour longtemps . Que d'humanité, d'humour, d'auto-dérision, de satyres dans ce sujet : on y riait plus qu'on y pleurait. J'y découvrais les sus-nommés, mais aussi Jura et son bel environnement (sans oublier ses suppressions de pages  ), Lio70, et bien d'autres...

Aujourd'hui, si vous avez le malheur de faire une confusion dans un post (cela m'est arrivé il y a peu dans les commentaires, causé par un abus exceptionnel de houblon fermenté), c'est direct le peloton d'exécution ! Avec le tutoiement qui va avec, votre Majesté ! Et gare si votre opinion diverge de celle d'un•e lecteur•rice, comme c'est arrivé il y a peu sur le sujet "Apple lutte contre la pédophilie" !!! Maintenant, c'est direct "Alerte Pharos", sans chercher à comprendre. "Ok ! Boomer !"...

Pour conclure, oui, poster un nouveau sujet est de plus en plus délicat, et donc difficile (bien faire ses recherches AVANT de poster, bien PESER ses mots au moment de poster). Il faut prendre son courage à dix doigts...

Mais au fait, ai-je bien posté au bon endroit ? Zut ! On verra bien 

Edit : quelques corrections / précisions.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Janvier 2020)

NicoChill a dit:


> Bonjour à vous,
> 
> Je vais essayer de faire au plus court, mais sans aucune garantie .
> 
> ...



Bonne description de la situation !

Le hasard veut qu'une des personnes que tu cites a reçu, par erreur des postes, un courrier qui ne lui était pas destiné.

Il me l'a communiqué et cela m'a donné quelques idées pour l'adapter à la situation présente :

"_Il est envisagé de mettre fin à vos fonctions au regard de vos récentes prises de parole publiques, qui mettent en cause la politique du gouvernement site à la mise en oeuvre de laquelle, en votre qualité d'ambassadrice de posteur  (...) vous êtes étroitement associé", ont écrit le 7 janvier à Mme Royal dragao les deux secrétaires généraux de MacG, lui rappelant son "devoir de réserve".

"Un prochain Conseil des _ministres modos_ pourrait examiner le projet de décret mettant fin à vos fonctions d'ambassadrice_ de posteur »

Plus vrai que vrai !


----------



## aCLR (14 Janvier 2020)

:baille:


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> :baille:



Fais attention tout de même : Sa photo en train de faire la sieste dans la rue postée ...


----------



## NicoChill (15 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bonne description de la situation !
> 
> Le hasard veut qu'une des personnes que tu cites a reçu, par erreur des postes, un courrier qui ne lui était pas destiné.
> 
> ...


Ah ! Zut !... A ce point-là ? Mais dans quel Monde vivons-nous ?...


----------



## litobar71 (15 Janvier 2020)

mon salut bien bas à tous,



NicoChill a dit:


> poster dans le forum devient une torture



puisque la conversation initiée par 
	

		
			
		

		
	




saint cabot




	

		
			
		

		
	
 dérive joyeusement _je crois me souvenir_ que dans la bannière du haut était inscrit *Forum(s) d'entraide*,  le mot _entraide_ a été remplacé mais pas la gentillesse passée et présente déployée par l'immense majorité des membres _becs-jaunes & vieux-croûtons_, là est le principal : apporter positivement sa pierre à l'édifice, par Toutânkhamon !


----------



## aCLR (15 Janvier 2020)

Allez les pommés, on file un _j'aime_ au copain qui vient de nous rappeler la substance d'un forum, l'entraide. Et les mauvaises langues virtuelles n'y changeront rien. Alors, on _like_ et pis c'est tout !!!


----------



## Fullcrum (17 Janvier 2020)

NicoChill a dit:


> Aujourd’hui, si vous avez le malheur de faire une confusion dans un post (cela m’est arrivé il y a peu dans les commentaires, causé par un abus exceptionnel de houblon fermenté), c’est direct le peloton d’exécution ! Avec le tutoiement qui va avec, votre Majesté ! Et gare si votre opinion diverge de celle d’un•e lecteur•rice, comme c’est arrivé il y a peu sur le sujet "Apple lutte contre la pédophilie" !!! Maintenant, c’est direct "Alerte Pharos", sans chercher à comprendre. "Ok ! Boomer !"...


Pour ma part, n’intervenant que dans des cas bien ciblés, j’espère être toujours avenant et courtois. Je garde en mémoire mes débuts sur Mac et j’espère ne jamais les oublier de sorte à me mettre justement à la place des demandeurs.

Par contre, oui je tutoie , parce que le tutoiement était de mise à mon arrivée ici il y’a quatre ans jour pour jour. Et je ne vois aucun mépris à le faire, mais une mise en confiance plutôt !

J’ai quitté Consomac pour des forumeurs agressifs, agressivité que je ne retrouve pas ici en quatre ans ( ou très peu ), ici sur MaG il faut faire sa place, et ne pas tirer dans tous les sens, mais plutôt ce " spécialiser " dans un domaine, personnellement c’est les OS Collector ...

Chacun sa place et les vaches seront bien gardées !! Après un ou deux troubles faits ... ma fois ... tant pis ...

Pour le moment je me plais ici, j'y ai quelques amis en dehors des forums, ça me va ...

Et maintenant que l'on peut replier les forums ... je ne suis pas près de partir ! merci *Anthony*


----------



## aCLR (17 Janvier 2020)

Fullcrum a dit:


> ici sur MaG


Forums, lui causait des coms de macg, _l'actualité du mac en français. _


----------



## Fullcrum (18 Janvier 2020)

Oui j'ai pris son exemple sur le tutoiement en fait.


----------



## aCLR (18 Janvier 2020)

Fullcrum a dit:


> le tutoiement


Ou plutôt (sniff tirhum) les aboiements (couché pouppinou) à la seconde personne du singulier (tg aclr) !


----------



## iDanGener (18 Janvier 2020)

Fullcrum a dit:


> ..., ici sur MaG il faut faire sa place, et ne pas tirer dans tous les sens, mais plutôt ce " spécialiser " dans un domaine, ...
> Chacun sa place et les vaches seront bien gardées !!



Beaucoup de difficultés à comprendre le lien entre ce bout de texte et le problème soulevé plus haut dans l’enfilade.


----------



## aCLR (18 Janvier 2020)

Hum, la terrasse et ses vastes enfilades… C'est qu'il faut du flair pour ne pas s'y perdre !


----------



## iDanGener (18 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Hum, la terrasse et ses vastes enfilades… C'est qu'il faut du flair pour ne pas s'y perdre !




On devrait limiter le nombre de réponses. Après 4 réponses on ferme le sujet, que le problème soit réglé ou pas.
#jeDéconne


----------



## Sly54 (18 Janvier 2020)

iDanGener a dit:


> Beaucoup de difficultés à comprendre le lien entre ce bout de texte et le problème soulevé plus haut dans l’enfilade.


La terrasse, la mer, ses marées…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Mai 2020)

Je sais po si mon post sera à sa place ici, ma fois. 
Merci à tous les Pro qui me re-re-re-répete les mêmes choses !! 
Une chose qui est sûr, vous m'êtes très très très utile. 
Je crois avoir compris le fonctionnement, grosso-merdo, même s'il y ai vrai que souvent je fais appel à vos conseils avisé pour les mêmes choses. 
Mais je suis vite désemparée, lorsqu'une chose inhabituelle ou, dont je ne me souviens plus trés bien (g la mémoire qui flanche) m'arrive, j'en perd tous mes moyens.
MERCI


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Mai 2020)

Cela m'arrive aussi souvent de me dire : "mais  ,  elle est où cette option pour telle action. Je pourrais réaliser mon truc en 5sec avec"


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juin 2020)

Madalvée a dit:


> C'est moi qui agresse, mais franchement, quand tu vois le même sujet créé tous les jours par un nouvel inscrit et que les modérateurs ne font pas l'effort de fusionner les topics, ça fout la rage…



Vises-tu quelqu'un ?




NicoChill a dit:


> J'admire la patience, la pédagogie, l'ouverture d'esprit, le dévouement de Sly54 qui réponds jusqu'à solutionner les problèmes de personnes demandant de l'aide. Il est à la fois pompier et médecin du SAMU. Et fin psychologue .



Il est pompier, on ne me l'a pas dit XD PTDR (comme son genre) hihi !


NicoChill a dit:


> Pour conclure, oui, poster un nouveau sujet est de plus en plus délicat, et donc difficile (bien faire ses recherches AVANT de poster, bien PESER ses mots au moment de poster). Il faut prendre son courage à dix doigts...



trois pour...


WheelNelly a dit:


> Merci à tous les Pro qui me re-re-re-répete les mêmes choses !!
> Une chose qui est sûr, vous m'êtes très très très utile.
> Je crois avoir compris le fonctionnement, grosso-merdo, même s'il y ai vrai que souvent je fais appel à vos conseils avisé pour les mêmes choses.
> Mais je suis vite désemparée, lorsqu'une chose inhabituelle ou, dont je ne me souviens plus trés bien (g la mémoire qui flanche) m'arrive, j'en perd tous mes moyens.
> MERCI


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Il est pompier, on ne me l'a pas dit XD PTDR (comme son genre) hihi !



Ahah


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Juillet 2020)

Mais où sont passé les membres fort en connaissances, respectables et respectés, qui ont toute ma reconnaissance et gratitude ? (bon ok ces com datent de janvier)


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Mais où sont passé les membres fort en connaissances, respectables et respectés, qui ont toute ma reconnaissance et gratitude ? (bon ok ces com datent de janvier)


De qui parle tu ?


----------

